
Why the Incumbent Hierarchy Hates Computers and the Internet - lenepp
https://medium.com/@lenepp/why-the-incumbent-hierarchy-hates-computers-and-the-internet-98e4f436b424
======
mushufasa
the author claims that the real motivation of eu copyright regulation is
jealousy and fear, because they don't know how computers work.

better to read this eff article instead:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/why-whole-world-
should...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/why-whole-world-should-be-
arms-about-eus-looming-internet-catastrophe)

